# mia figlia è maleducata



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

icia Colò: 'Mia figlia è maleducata'
E non le piace giocare con lei

Licia Colò


Ha scritto un libro dedicato alla sua bambina Liala, di 8 anni, si intitola “Per te, io vorrei”: Licia Colò, durante un’intervista rilasciata a Famiglia Cristiana, ha parlato della sua bambina e dalle sue parole si evince che il loro rapporto non è tutto rose e fiori.

 “Mia figlia è viziata, come molti bambini della nostra società, credo. Non è molto educata, e da questo punto di vista avrò da fare. Io ci tengo molto all’educazione, per me è un passe-partout che ti fa a stare a tuo agio con i disperati, con i ladri e con i re. Però in questo periodo do la priorità ad altri valori, e benché finora abbia elencato due difetti, devo dire che Liala ha un cuore molto buono. È generosa con gli altri bambini, con i vecchietti, con i deboli in genere”, ha dichiarato la conduttrice. “Una volta - ha proseguito - mi ha detto di essere una bambina infelice. Così le ho mostrato che nella vita esistono queste cose. Qualcuno mi ha detto che è troppo presto, ma per me non è così, se poi vivono di vestiti cretini, e bambole. Non che dopo quell’episodio sia cambiata, però mi ha dato un’enorme soddisfazione quando le ho detto: ‘Amore, devi imparare che nella vita si può vivere con niente. Togliamo tutti i vestiti? Ti lascio due cose di ciascun capo’. Non gliel’ho imposto, gliel’ho spiegato. Lei ha detto: ‘Va bene’. L’abbiamo fatto, ma dopo un mese avevo un sacco di problemi perché dovevo lavare continuamente. Liala invece era tranquillissima. Allora le ho chiesto: ‘Non vuoi di nuovo le cose?’. E lei: ‘No no, io posso stare benissimo così’. Ho concluso io: ‘Beh, ritiriamo fuori la roba’”.

 Licia ha poi ammesso di non essere una madre perfetta: “Mi stufo a fare i giochi da bambina con mia figlia, e già questo non mi sembra bellissimo per una mamma, soprattutto vedendo mio marito che perde ore a giocare con lei. Mi piace portarla al parco degli animali, leggerle un libro, insegnarle qualcosa”. E, infine, ha detto: “Un figlio è responsabilità. Non credo, come tante mamme, che fondamentali siano i primi mesi di vita. Penso che sia molto più importante quando il bambino comincia a ragionare e tu devi iniziare a dargli gocce di conoscenza, di esperienza e di positività. Ogni figlio è un universo a sé, va seguito”.



*
non ho capito....secondo lei di chi è la responsabilità?*


----------



## Anais (2 Ottobre 2013)

Quella di togliere dall'armadio i vestiti e poi...dopo un mese rimetterli, perchè per la madre era troppo faticoso lavarli tutti i giorni...è una vera cavolata diseducativa.
A parte, che pure lasciarla con due vestiti è una follia (per me).


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

sai che mi ha sconcertata?
è una donna che ho sempre pensato piuttosto stimabile ma come madre mi appare proprio spiazzata


----------



## Anais (2 Ottobre 2013)

Anche a me lei piace.
Mi è sempre parsa una donna molto sobria e intelligente, però un pò freddina.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2013)

brrrr.... "mia figlia è viziata".

E chi l'ha viziata, la cicogna?


----------

